# Sportitalia chiude i battenti: sarà sostituita da LtMultimedia



## Andreas89 (30 Ottobre 2013)

Sportitalia, in onda dal 2004, chiude i battenti per difficoltà prettamente economiche. La rete che offriva lo sport free (caso più unico che raro), ha azzerato palinsesti e trasmissione prima della scadenza contrattuale del 1 Novembre. Le frequenze sia della piattaforma satellitare che del digitale terrestre, sono state acquisite da LtMultimedia, che offrirà sempre lo sport a 360°, con l'aggiunta di tre canali dedicati a calcio, sport olimpici e motori che si chiameranno LtSport 1, LtSport 2 e LtSport 3. Le nuove reti non potranno andare in onda sul digitale fin da subito, in quanto le frequenze al momento appartengono ancora a Tarek Ben Ammar, proprietario di Sportitalia, mentre la diretta sarà immediata sul satellitare.


----------



## Frikez (30 Ottobre 2013)

E le bonazze di Sportitalia che fine faranno?


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> E le bonazze di Sportitalia che fine faranno?



Alcune rimarranno, altre no.


----------



## Snake (30 Ottobre 2013)

.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Ottobre 2013)

.
Non si sa o meglio dei 35 giornalisti dell'oramai defunta SI alcuni rimarranno, altri no.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Ottobre 2013)

L'unico che doveva implodere, ovvero Criscitello, è ancora la


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Ottobre 2013)

Il programma di Criscitello era davvero immondizia pura.


----------



## Graxx (30 Ottobre 2013)

l'amatissimo criscitiello che fine farà...


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (30 Ottobre 2013)

35 giornalisti rischiano il licenziamento.
Negli ultimi giorni hanno lavorato senza telefoni, agenzia stampa e filmati dei goal, a causa dei debiti
E Criscitiello cosa fa? Va in onda a dire "ci rivediamo tra una settimana, cambia solo il nome del canale"
Bah ....


----------



## admin (30 Ottobre 2013)

Basta non guardarla certa gente, e poi va automaticamente a casa.

Solidarietà nei confronti di chi smazzava in redazione e si ritrova in mezzo ad una strada, ovviamente.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Ottobre 2013)

Gira voce che i pagamenti, negli ultimi 2 ani, fossero saltuari. Colpe di alcuni investimenti errati.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Ottobre 2013)

Che omuncolo Criscitiello,dovrebbe finirci lui in mezzo alla strada.


----------



## esjie (30 Ottobre 2013)

Non era niente male, han dato spazio a diversi sport.


----------



## Re Ricardo (30 Ottobre 2013)




----------



## Snake (30 Ottobre 2013)




----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Ottobre 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


>



Spregevole.


----------



## iceman. (30 Ottobre 2013)

Tanto ci si rincontra " cit AHHAHAH


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Ottobre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


>



Caro Criscitiello rimarrà quasi tutto uguale, ad esclusione del fatto che molti rischiano di essere tagliati dalla nuova proprietà. Che personaggio inutile!


----------



## smallball (30 Ottobre 2013)

gli studi ora si trasferiscono a Roma


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Ottobre 2013)

Criscitiello è uno dei giornalisti, o pseudo tali, più squallidi del panorama sportivo italiano.


----------



## mandraghe (30 Ottobre 2013)

Beh dopo Borghi spero che Gandini magari vada a fare l'Nfl al posto di Guido ********...

Criscitiello è bavoso e proprio squallido...

Non guardo Fiorello o la Carrà ma solo Criscitiello e Pedullàààààà (cit.)


----------



## Brain84 (30 Ottobre 2013)

Un disgraziato. Il problema è che facendo le veci dell'azienda, non mette sul piatto della bilancia i licenziamenti. Un normale comportamento italiano.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Novembre 2013)

I personaggi viscidi hanno sempre il posto assicurato, mi pare giusto


----------



## Ale (2 Novembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> E le bonazze di Sportitalia che fine faranno?



torneranno sul marciapiede da dove furono prese a suo tempo


----------



## prebozzio (2 Novembre 2013)

Come mai definite Criscitiello viscido? (penso di averlo visto due volte in tv in vita mia)


----------



## Hammer (2 Novembre 2013)

Che ometto ridicolo.


----------



## Snape (2 Novembre 2013)

Godo. Criscitiello si merita il peggio.


----------



## Hammer (2 Novembre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Godo. Criscitiello si merita il peggio.



Tanto a lui non frega nulla se chiudono. Ha già la sua nuova trasmissione


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Novembre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Come mai definite Criscitiello viscido? (penso di averlo visto due volte in tv in vita mia)



E' una persona squallida, boriosa, piena di sé, un'opportunista e leccapiedi. Un viscido per come si è comportato nella vicenda della chiusura e per quello che ha detto nell'ultima puntata sui canali Sportitalia, come dimostra il video precedentemente postato.


----------



## smallball (2 Novembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> E' una persona squallida, boriosa, piena di sé, un'opportunista e leccapiedi. Un viscido per come si è comportato nella vicenda della chiusura e per quello che ha detto nell'ultima puntata sui canali Sportitalia, come dimostra il video precedentemente postato.


esatto


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (2 Novembre 2013)

Ragazzi ho letto certe cose su Criscitiello incredibili ...
Non posso postare link o fare copia-incolla
Vi invito a cercare notizie sui suoi workshop


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Novembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ho letto certe cose su Criscitiello incredibili ...
> Non posso postare link o fare copia-incolla
> Vi invito a cercare notizie sui suoi workshop



Mi mandi un mp???

Thanks


----------



## Hammer (2 Novembre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Come mai definite Criscitiello viscido? (penso di averlo visto due volte in tv in vita mia)



Completando le risposte di chi ha scritto prima di me, aggiungo che ovviamente allo sciopero indetto dai giornalisti di SI per la chiusura non ha partecipato, sapendo di avere già il posto per la nuova trasmissione. Lui e i suoi tirapiedi


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (2 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Mi mandi un mp???
> 
> Thanks



mandato


----------



## Frikez (2 Novembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> mandato



Manda anche a me che sono curioso


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Novembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> mandato



Eh va bé manda pure a me a questo punto


----------



## Corpsegrinder (2 Novembre 2013)

A 'sto punto voglio sapere pure io.


----------



## Hammer (2 Novembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ho letto certe cose su Criscitiello incredibili ...
> Non posso postare link o fare copia-incolla
> Vi invito a cercare notizie sui suoi workshop



Anche a me, thanks


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Novembre 2013)

Certamente non avrebbe potuto mettere in mezzo i licenziati, è andato a dire quello che gli hanno detto di dire.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Novembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> mandato



Dai fai copia/incolla e fatti bannare fai prima


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Novembre 2013)

Beh, se fosse vero il contenuto dell'articolo che mi ha inviato Lucocco, mi verrebbe voglia di menare Piscitiello mattina e sera.


----------



## smallball (2 Novembre 2013)

magari se e' possibile fateci un riassunto del contenuto...massima solidarieta' ai giornalisti di SportItalia


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Novembre 2013)

Viscido e schifoso, come detto


----------



## Corpsegrinder (2 Novembre 2013)

Grazie per il MP,Lucocco. 

Detto questo,ecco il video della morte di Sport Italia:


----------



## Frikez (2 Novembre 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> magari se e' possibile fateci un riassunto del contenuto...massima solidarieta' ai giornalisti di SportItalia



In pratica la sua società si è intascata i soldi dell'iscrizione ai vari Workshop organizzati (si parla di circa 160 mila euro) mentre i ragazzi che hanno vinto il concorso, dopo la scadenza del primo contratto, hanno firmato direttamente con Sportitalia, società con un'istanza di fallimento presentata a giugno, quindi con 0 possibilità di lavoro.

Quelli che invece Criscitiello vuole portare avanti stipulano il contratto con Tmw o vengono mandati a Udinese Channel oppure al Novara a fare da addetto stampa


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Novembre 2013)

Iniziare con "Matri sembra in forma smagliante" non è una cosa positiva


----------



## Doctore (2 Novembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> torneranno sul marciapiede da dove furono prese a suo tempo


c e sempre posto ad arcore


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Novembre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Grazie per il MP,Lucocco.
> 
> Detto questo,ecco il video della morte di Sport Italia:



non c'è inizio migliore che con la partita di quel gol da fenomeno di eto'o... da sotto la porta


----------



## juventino (2 Novembre 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


>



Che lurido, mamma mia.


----------



## admin (2 Novembre 2013)

La serie di siti tuttoblablabla (dei quale fa parte anche quell'immondizia di McDonald's) credo siano roba sua.


----------



## admin (2 Novembre 2013)

Comunque, ognuno è libero di fare ciò che vuole (finchè è nella legalità) ma sta alla gente intelligente decidere cosa vedere e cosa leggere. Se nessuno li vedesse, non esisterebbero.


----------



## smallball (6 Novembre 2013)

Secondo la gazzetta di oggi non ci saranno licenziamenti nella nuova Lt che sostituisce sportitalia...confermati i programmi dell omuncolo


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, ognuno è libero di fare ciò che vuole (finchè è nella legalità) ma sta alla gente intelligente decidere cosa vedere e cosa leggere. Se nessuno li vedesse, non esisterebbero.



E' uno dei pochi canali che offre sport gratis. Quindi è normale che venga seguito da un pubblico importante, numericamente parlando.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (20 Dicembre 2013)

Criscitiello: "Tranquilli non cambia nulla"

è passato un mese ed hanno oscurato i canali auahahahahah


----------



## DannySa (20 Dicembre 2013)

Chiuso?


----------



## smallball (20 Dicembre 2013)

Criscitiello su facebook non dice nulla....che faccia di.....


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (20 Dicembre 2013)

"Non mi fate domande sull'oscuramento dei canali perché ho meno notizie di voi. Chiedetelo alla rete, anzi poi aggiornate anche me...
La tv non è mia e non saprei dirvi nulla. Anche io aspetto delle risposte"


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Dicembre 2013)

Stavo per riportarlo su io. Da me dice che le reti sarebbero disponibili su altri canali (44,46 e 47), in realtà non è così anche se non ho ancora risintonizzato.


----------



## iceman. (20 Dicembre 2013)

Ho letto che per vederli in diretta bisogna registrarsi sul web HAHAHAHAAHHAHA

Che fail, ma poi dai, prima lo seguivo abbastanza, ora registrano all'interno di una cantina...due gatti contati, mah..


----------



## Snake (20 Dicembre 2013)

in effetti pare uno sgabuzzino ahahahaahah


----------



## Livestrong (20 Dicembre 2013)

G.o.d.o.


----------



## Lollo7zar (20 Dicembre 2013)

Non vedere più Criscitello è un bene per l'umanità


----------



## esjie (21 Dicembre 2013)

Bah, cmq non c'era niente sui quei canali, uno dedicato alla montagna mi pare, gli altri a partite di serie a dell'anno scorso


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Dicembre 2013)

sportitalia non ho mai capito come ha fatto ad andare avanti così a lungo senza spot commerciali. I soldi da dove li prendevano?


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Dicembre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> sportitalia non ho mai capito come ha fatto ad andare avanti così a lungo senza spot commerciali. I soldi da dove li prendevano?



Un pò di pubblicità c'era. Ma a parte questo un'idea ce l'avrei.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (21 Dicembre 2013)

Sportitalia era grande quando trasmetteva la Serie B, e se non ricordo male Eredivisie e LigueOne


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (21 Dicembre 2013)

Ufficiale, non trasmetteranno più


----------



## matteo (21 Dicembre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> sportitalia non ho mai capito come ha fatto ad andare avanti così a lungo senza spot commerciali. I soldi da dove li prendevano?



Sportitalia era posseduta da Tarak Ben Ammar e Eurosport in condominio


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Dicembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Sportitalia era grande quando trasmetteva la Serie B, e se non ricordo male Eredivisie e LigueOne



Sì l'hanno fatto in momenti diversi. L'apice come dici tu credo sia stato nei primi anni, quando trasmettevano anticipi e posticipi play-off inclusi della serie B, Eredivisie, e poi anche l'NBA (1 o 2 partite a notte).


----------



## Butcher (21 Dicembre 2013)

Non guardo Fiorello né la Carrà, e nemmeno Criscitiello e Pedullà!


----------

